# Baitmaker's cellphone?



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

My phone was lying on the bench as I finished a session yesterday and I got a wild idea. I kept it simple because I use it in business settings and others will see it from time to time. Didn't want to get too crazy with it. Probably going to clear it with Krylon Glaze later today.
Rront side:









Back side:


----------



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

Beautiful work as always, Vince. But, I have to ask. Is there anything in your workshop that is safe? I'm afraid that visitors might get painted if they stand still too long.

Travis


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Well, it has finally happened. You have become oversaturated with NE Ohio weather!! Have you ever seen the work of the body painters in Key West?? Could be a part time job!!!!!!!
John


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's great...next you'll be replacing the number keys with eyeballs...LMAO


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Reel Science said:


> Beautiful work as always, Vince. But, I have to ask. Is there anything in your workshop that is safe? I'm afraid that visitors might get painted if they stand still too long.
> 
> Travis


I wonder what happens if the dog or cat happen to stop in...


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

That's great Vince. A one of a kind phone for sure.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

> I wonder what happens if the dog or cat happen to stop in...


I have a golden retriever that is about 9 years old. The hair around his face is turning silver. I look at him and think, "Some purple pearl over that silver would make things interesting."

Then I could outfit him with a chain drive wallet, one earring (nothing too loud, just something small and tasteful), and maybe a CAT hat.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very original Vince, I like it, and these phones would make a good 'test bed' for some of the finishes we use. That looks like a stocking loop pattern?? whatever it looks fantastic.pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete, I'm not sure what the netting is from. I found it in a box of stuff in my father's basement. His sump pump failed a while back and everything got soaked. I was going through the boxes trying to salvage what I could from all the wet stuff. I found the netting and a few other things that I could use for bait building including an old vice. Also found one of Willy Nelson's first albums.

I do a great Willy Neslon impression. (My wife disagrees but I think I sound just like him.)

"On the road again..."


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

OK thats it!!! That explains everything...You have been listining to Willie.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Willie Nelsons first album????????? gee your Dad must be old, then again so must I if I can remember a stocking loop weave, come to think of it, it's been a while since I have seen stockings, with legs in them, you know this is the best time to check out the 'weave'- -------------I'm told.pete


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

I was getting a bit carried away there, it is a knitting stitch called stockingnette stitch or garter stitch, near enough I figure - I think you may have been using your mothers/grandmothers knitting to stencil that cell phone, gee how do you feel. My mum still knits!! - Gee I have to get a hobby. pete








[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Just in case you are wondering how to do it:

"Two courses of red yarn illustrating two basic fabric types. The lower red course is knit into the white row below it and is itself knit on the next row; this produces stockginette stitch. The upper red course is purled into the row below and then is knit, consistent with garter stitch."


----------

